# "soft white" flouros



## Northern1337s (May 2, 2006)

hi is it ok to use the kind of flouro lights that plug into a regualr lamp socket?

the one im looking at is called a soft white one and I want to know if it will grow plants like the cool white will.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 2, 2006)

Northern1337s said:
			
		

> hi is it ok to use the kind of flouro lights that plug into a regualr lamp socket?
> 
> the one im looking at is called a soft white one and I want to know if it will grow plants like the cool white will.


It depends entirely on the lumen output of the light. Did the package tell you?


----------



## Northern1337s (May 3, 2006)

i dont know I'll check it later (I didnt buy it cuz I wasnt sure) and then i'll put the info on here


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2006)

Average for wal-mart compact florous.

42W=2300 lumens approx.
32W=1700 lumens approx.

I like to use a mixture of cool whites and soft whites. I found this helps my female ratio. but that is just my theory no fact behind it. Soft whites tend to run a little hotter than the cool whites.
Soft white give out a little bit of the red spectrum and the cool whites give out more of the blue. I like to give a full spectrum of light during veg. but again thats just me.


----------



## Northern1337s (May 4, 2006)

thx Mutt maybe Ill buy some. I'm doing a stealth grow and I need something small but good and not too expensive. I have some copact flouros right now but no ballasts... and I have 2 working 15 watt reg flouros with one speacial 40 watt grow flouro
I'll try


----------

